# ISO Bridgewater State



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Seems like BSC is doing a bunch of hires. 
*
*Institutional Security Officer II*
Institution:
*Bridgewater State University*

Location:
Bridgewater, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
08/22/2016

Type:
Full Time

*Title*: 
Institutional Security Officer II

*Department Summary*: 
The Office of Residence Life and Housing seeks to provide undergraduate housing that is safe, clean, comfortable and conducive to student learning. Departmental staff develops, promotes and assesses programs, services, and staff interactions that encourage student development with particular emphasis on individual responsibility within a community setting. Efforts are directed towards establishing a living-learning environment where there is an appreciation of diversity, a respect for individual rights and a commitment to sustainability. Delivery of services is provided with an understanding of and a dedication to quality with regard to efficiency, fairness and cost effectiveness.

*Position Summary*: 
Institutional Security Officer II 
(Full-time, 9-month AFSCME position, Mid-August to Mid-May)
Tour of Duty: 1st, 2nd and 3rd shift with varying days off. Shifts determined on the first day of work in a seniority shift bid process.

Institutional Security Officers (ISOs) are assigned to protect and safeguard the front entrance of a university residence hall by performing such duties as monitoring the building front entrance and screening persons for identification, purpose of visit, or required authorization.


Initial assignment only. Subject to change according to institutional needs.
*Position Type*: 
AFSCME Classified

*Essential Duties*: 
1. Sign in guests and conduct bag checks preventing illegal or restricted items from entering the building.
2. Make periodic rounds and security checks of buildings and grounds when students are on breaks. 
3.Report violations to appropriate authorities and take whatever action is necessary in accordance with authorized procedures.
4.Computer knowledge and operation of two-way radios is required.

5. Other duties include but are not limited to locking or unlocking doors and assisting in the evacuation of students in drills or emergency situations.

*Required Qualifications*: 
Applicants must have at least six months of full-time, or equivalent part-time experience in law enforcement, in a governmental police force or in work involving the protection or security of buildings, equipment or people as a major duty, or any equivalent substitution as specified in the state job specifications.

State Job Specifications are available in the Human Resources Office or on the Human Resources website -www.bridgew.edu/hr.

*Work Environment*: 
Bridgewater State University complies with the Americans with Disabilities Act (ADA) to provide reasonable accommodation to qualified applicants and employee with disabilities.

Incumbents of this position must be able to engage in public safety patrol functions that include such things as walking foot patrol and physically checking buildings, climbing flights of stairs, sitting or standing for long periods of time, physically push/pull large/heavy objects, pick up and/or carry objects or equipment and perform life saving procedures. Incumbents of this position may be on call 24 hours/day, 7 days a week dependent on departmental need.

*Special Conditions for Eligibility*: 
Please be aware that employment at Bridgewater State University is contingent upon completion of a successful background check.

*EEO Statement*: 
Bridgewater State University (BSU) is an affirmative action/equal opportunity employer which actively seeks to increase the diversity of its workforce. We are dedicated to providing educational, working and living environments that value the diverse backgrounds of all people.

*Salary Range*: 
$1,237.02 biweekly (Grade 9, Step 1)

*Posting Number*: 
S00078P

*Open Date*: 
08/22/2016

*Application Review Start Date*: 
09/01/2016

*Open Until Filled*: 
No

*Special Instructions to Applicants*: 
Please note the following information is required to complete your application for this position:


a minimum of one (1) employment history entry.
a minimum of three (3) professional reference entries.
**Posting information updated 8/22/16

*Application Information*
Contact:
Office of Human Resources
Bridgewater State University

Online App. Form:
https://jobs.bridgew.edu/postings/3266


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

PHUK SSPO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

